# Manager Of Pizza Place Violently Beats Black Female Customer...



## Kiowa

https://verysmartbrothas.theroot.co...-pizza-chain-brutally-beats-black-1822054009#

Video footage surfaced Friday evening of a black woman inside of Pizza Milano—a popular Pittsburgh-area pizza chain— being pushed, restrained, headbutted and tackled by a manager of the store, who then, while on top of her, slammed her head repeatedly into the floor.

*Video Surfaces Of White Pizza Manager in Pittsburgh Viciously Beating a Black Woman*
This is the reality faced by black people in America. Their bodies are not viewed as human, so they can be beaten and abused without recourse.
Video footage surfaced yesterday on Facebook of a black woman being viciously beaten in a Pittsburgh Pizza Milan by a white male manager. The woman is pinned up agains the wall, violently head butted, thrown down where she has her head slammed onto the ground repeatedly.

Here is the footage (WARNING: it is deeply, deeply disturbing):

The assault was obviously racially motivated. As Damon Young writes:

Of course, some people will look at this video and see that the manager was merely trying to contain a customer who was belligerent and might have been intoxicated and question why this is a “race” thing. These people are dumb.

But if you are one of these dumb people, imagine for a minute if this was a woman who looked like Tomi Lahren. (Or any other white woman you wish to imagine.) Do you think the manager would have treated her with the same level of ferocity and venom?

This is the reality faced by black people in America. Their bodies are not viewed as human, so they can be beaten and abused without recourse. Whatever the woman did to upset the manager is irrelevant and he should be going to jail for a very, very long time.


----------



## Kiowa

He heads butt her, and repeated banged her head on the ground..


----------



## TCatt86

I'm more angry at the negro that recorded this instead of assisting her.


----------



## God_Favor

Wow.  This is disgusting . Black women are seen as the lowest on the totem pole so there will not be any outrage . If it happened to a black man it’s more likely that something would be done about the racist savage that attacked her. Trump is really fueling their fire and they don’t care to try to assimilate anymore. I know I didn’t see what happened before the taping but he extremly violent.


----------



## RossBoss

That's an Arab man.


----------



## RossBoss

I had to watch it twice to see what was going on thanks to the shaky camera. The energy it took to bash her head into the floor could have been expended to throw her out since she looks intoxicated. Can't say I'm surprised, Middle Easterns/Arabs set up shop in Black neighborhoods and treat the clientele this way. No matter how much you beg Blacks not to patronize it falls on deaf ears.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Thanks to the video taper for documenting this assault but this lady needed help. It’s a toughy because if it wasn’t for the taper, we wouldn’t see this.

As for Black WOMEN it’s sad how we are treated by some. I told my friend the other day.. we are st the bottom. An Asian , white female wouldn’t get this treatment. Ever!!! Our own men have aided societies perception of us. It’s upsetting.

This Italian guy at my work & I had a disagreement over. Commercial & this guy threatened to smash my head with a bottle -this was over the phone . I lost it! I reported the incident & he got suspended... POS. We must stand up!

He better be charged ASAP!


----------



## Harina

I am most definitely not watching this but I wonder if there will be any public outrage like for the little boy in the monkey sweatshirt or financial support from someone like P Diddy. .


----------



## Southernbella.

#pocsolidarity


----------



## Harina

RossBoss said:


> I had to watch it twice to see what was going on thanks to the shaky camera. The energy it took to bash her head into the floor could have been expended to throw her out since she looks intoxicated. Can't say I'm surprised, Middle Easterns/Arabs set up shop in Black neighborhoods and treat the clientele this way. No matter how much you beg Blacks not to patronize it falls on deaf ears.



That and the Korean hair shops. I haven't walked into one of those in 6 years. 6 years ago, I said no more. Those shops should not exist anymore. It is not that difficult to understand.


----------



## nysister

Harina said:


> I am most definitely not watching this but I wonder if there will be any public outrage like for the little boy in the monkey sweatshirt or financial support from someone like P Diddy. .



Right! We often stand up for the men but does it happen in reverse.


----------



## TCatt86

Sweetg said:


> Thanks to the video taper for documenting this assault but this lady needed help. It’s a toughy because if it wasn’t for the taper, we wouldn’t see this.
> 
> As for Black WOMEN it’s sad how we are treated by some. I told my friend the other day.. we are st the bottom. An Asian , white female wouldn’t get this treatment. Ever!!! Our own men have aided societies perception of us. It’s upsetting.
> 
> This Italian guy at my work & I had a disagreement over. Commercial & this guy threatened to smash my head with a bottle -this was over the phone . I lost it! I reported the incident & he got suspended... POS. We must stand up!
> 
> He better be charged ASAP!


He was laughing while watching it. He was trying to have a world star moment. Then his raggedy behind stayed to get his pizza.


----------



## Harina

nysister said:


> Right! We often stand up for the men but does it happen in reverse.



Count me out of the we often stand up for the men camp.


----------



## Harina

Does anyone know the woman's name?


----------



## nysister

Harina said:


> Count me out of the we often stand up for the men camp.



I am with you.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500

I’m not gonna watch it. Y’all’s descriptions are enough for me.


----------



## Harina

*Man Arrested After ‘Altercation’ At Uptown Pizza Shop*

http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2018/01/13/pizza-milano-altercation-under-investigation/

PITTSBURGH (KDKA) — One man was arrested after a video of a “violent altercation” at an Uptown pizza shop surfaced Friday night.

Pittsburgh Police announced that 41-year-old Mahmut Yilmaz, of Pittsburgh, turned himself in to police officers Saturday night. He is facing one simple assault charge and one aggravated assault charge.

A video posted to Facebook on Friday night shows Yilmaz, who works at Pizza Milano, and a woman getting into a physical struggle inside the restaurant. At one point, Yilmaz headbutts the woman and pins her to the floor. The video was posted around 9:15 pm. Friday and had about 441,000 views by Saturday night.

According to Pittsburgh Police, the woman went to the hospital hours after the incident took place.

Mayor Bill Peduto released the following statement Saturday night:

“This morning I was made aware of the deeply disturbing video from Milano’s Pizza. I have worked through the day with Pittsburgh Police leadership and charges have now been quickly brought. I want to thank the community for their assistance in the investigation, and the Pittsburgh Bureau of Police for their hard work throughout the day. It is my sincere hope that these charges are another step in sending a very clear signal that Pittsburgh will not tolerate violence against women and that we will work as a community to protect all women, and notably African American women, from physical and emotional violence.”

A crowd of protesters gathered outside the restaurant on Fifth Avenue on Saturday afternoon. People who were outraged by the video are leading a boycott of the business on social media, and they say the woman’s race may have played a part in the attack.

“We are in full boycott mode. The message here is this, it’s very simple: if you cannot respect our black lives in your business, then you can no longer have a business in this community,” protest organizer Nicky Jo Dawson said.

KDKA has reached out to Pizza Milano for a comment, but has not yet received a response.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

Harina said:


> We are in full boycott mode. The message here is this, it’s very simple: if you cannot respect our black lives in your business, then you can no longer have a business in this community,” protest organizer Nicky Jo Dawson said.


 let’s hope others in the community get with the program


----------



## RossBoss

Southernbella. said:


> #pocsolidarity



"Pittsburgh Police announced that 41-year-old *Mahmut Yilmaz*,"

The name says it all. I heard the accent on the video and I know that these brown clowns would be the only ones bold enough to do this in an area that has a considerable amount of Black people because they know they have "minority" status that dumb Black Americans seem insistent on bestowing on them. 

And let me say this, I have not commented on Trump that much as I know his presidency is a sham...BUT, I have NO problem with him getting his white nationalist fanbase ginned up enough to not only turn on each other but to kick the azzez of these brown racists because they're doing more than what these ignorant Black folks who continually patronize these stores and accept the treatment without fighting back will EVER do. I don't care one bit.


----------



## Southernbella.

TCatt86 said:


> He was laughing while watching it. He was trying to have a world star moment. Then his raggedy behind stayed to get his pizza.



I read he got dragged on fb.


----------



## RossBoss

Harina said:


> That and the Korean hair shops. I haven't walked into one of those in 6 years. 6 years ago, I said no more. Those shops should not exist anymore. It is not that difficult to understand.



I haven't been in one in over 20 years. I don't see the appeal but they do a brisk business in hoods all across the US.


----------



## RossBoss

Southernbella. said:


> I read he got dragged on fb.



So they found him on FB, lol. 

His reaction doesn't surprise me. Like I said, this is the type of treatment that Black folks in those areas accept from them despite decades of pleading with them to stop patronizing these stores. The only thing you can do at this point is leave it to the Trump fanbase to hand them their azzez to them because that's more than what hood folks will ever do as you can see by the grown Black man who could only muster up a few giggles while watching the situation unfold. *shrugs*


----------



## Gin&Tonic

Hearing the black men in the back ground -so unconcerned. Thats more disturbing to me than the woman getting attacked. We have no protection. We don't love each other.


----------



## RossBoss

Gin&Tonic said:


> Hearing the black men in the back ground -so unconcerned. Thats more disturbing to me than the woman getting attacked. We have no protection. We don't love each other.



Aint no Black man beating up a Middle Eastern woman while Mideast men look on. I could never see that happening.


----------



## IslandMummy

Hopefully he’s found guilty and put away


----------



## Ms_Delikate

I read the title and could not bring myself to watch the video. These types of stories make me so sad.


----------



## Amberlina

I love how everyone just straightened the table and went on about their day. Also, the person who filmed this is a trash human being and this new generation of "film first, help later/never" is sickening.


----------



## PeaceLover

I can’t bring myself to watch this.


----------



## intellectualuva

RossBoss said:


> Aint no Black man beating up a Middle Eastern woman while Mideast men look on. I could never see that happening.



This is it right here.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

TCatt86 said:


> He was laughing while watching it. He was trying to have a world star moment. Then his raggedy behind stayed to get his pizza.


Sickening!! I didn't have my volume up when i was watching.  SMH


----------



## prettywhitty

PeaceLover said:


> I can’t bring myself to watch this.


You aren’t alone. The descriptions in the previous comments and the article itself are disturbing. 
The trend of watching black bodies being brutalized is causing more densensitation in the public eye and will cause more harm in the long run. Shame on that man for filming and not helping.


----------



## NappyNelle

I hope she's ok and gets a hefty payout. I'm so sick of these stories.


----------



## Saravana

She said to the man, Push me again!  She dared him to hurt her. She then proceeded to walk further into the restaurant when obviously she was not welcome. and she should have walked out if she cared for her well being.

I see a woman who grew up in violent environment with no protection,  where she had to put up a front of strength when she is not really strong., where she has to pretend that she is really tough and can take on any man, when in reality she can be beat up to a pulp. 

And yes, I doubt the man would have manhandled her like this had she been white and blonde. She was no match for him and he is less than a man.


----------



## DarkJoy

RossBoss said:


> Aint no Black man beating up a Middle Eastern woman while Mideast men look on. I could never see that happening.


They would rip the n...a apart before he even got in spitting distance of an Arab woman.  Same for Mexican men or Chinese men or European men.

The fact that he put it up on his own facebook for sits and giggles is.... almost sociopathic. pyschopathic. Zero empathy for his fellow kinswoman. I hope they find some charges for his black arse too.

The sickness some bm have is... disgraceful. Makes this type irredeemable. Put him ans his ilk all on an island and light it up. They're more dangerous to us than the white man.

If this were my son, id throw him in to the street.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

I saw this video by accident on Instagram and it was disgusting. The person filming sad sorry human being.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Since I'm not allowed to say it maybe it will ring true from a dude.



Spoiler: Language


----------



## Sally.

Saravana said:


> She said to the man, Push me again!  She dared him to hurt her. She then proceeded to walk further into the restaurant when obviously she was not welcome. and she should have walked out if she cared for her well being.
> 
> I see a woman who grew up in violent environment with no protection,  where she had to put up a front of strength when she is not really strong., where she has to pretend that she is really tough and can take on any man, when in reality she can be beat up to a pulp.
> 
> And yes, I doubt the man would have manhandled her like this had she been white and blonde. She was no match for him and he is less than a man.


apparently, she came in to use the restroom and was told you had to purchase something. after she said she would buy a drink, the manager still told her to leave, but she attempted to buy something anyway.

not sure if that story is true or not but i was incensed when i saw this video last night. this man snapped on a black woman simply because she was black and is scum to him. he headbutted her and then slammed her head into the floor multiple times. she was not being aggressive towards him at all. she only wanted him to stop touching her. i hope he spends considerable time in jail, loses his business, and trump enacts his muslim ban and sends his arse back to the middle east where all those rabid fools can kill off each other.


----------



## Sally.

RossBoss said:


> "Pittsburgh Police announced that 41-year-old *Mahmut Yilmaz*,"
> 
> The name says it all. I heard the accent on the video and I know that these brown clowns would be the only ones bold enough to do this in an area that has a considerable amount of Black people because they know they have "minority" status that dumb Black Americans seem insistent on bestowing on them.
> 
> And let me say this, I have not commented on Trump that much as I know his presidency is a sham...*BUT, I have NO problem with him getting his white nationalist fanbase ginned up enough to not only turn on each other but to kick the azzez of these brown racists *because they're doing more than what these ignorant Black folks who continually patronize these stores and accept the treatment without fighting back will EVER do. I don't care one bit.


same.


----------



## Sally.

what a pos racist. story below. he got off easy but i don't get why she will be arrested! even if the bathrooms are or customers only, can black people not even BE in a restaurant unless they are buying something? its cold out here, maybe she was seeking shelter from the weather.

http://www.post-gazette.com/local/c...in-police-report-assault/stories/201801140177





"A woman who was assaulted and thrown out of an Uptown pizza restaurant Friday night told Pittsburgh police she stopped there to use the restroom on her way home from a nearby bar.

Jade Martin, 34, told police she was drinking with a friend at Ace’s Deuce’s Lounge a few doors down from Pizza Milano on Fifth Avenue with a friend before leaving to catch a bus home around 7:30 p.m., according to a police report. When she missed the bus, she decided to stop in the pizza restaurant and was stopped by the manager.

The manager, Mahmut Yilmaz, 41, has since been charged with aggravated assault and simple assault after a video was posted online showing him telling Ms. Martin to leave, arguing with her and later tackling her and bashing her head on the floor. Ms. Martin will be arrested via summons, the report states, and charged with defiant trespass and disorderly conduct.

The video — which by Sunday afternoon had been viewed more than 660,000 times — drew a small crowd of protesters to the restaurant Saturday outraged at the treatment of Ms. Martin.

According to the criminal complaint, Pittsburgh police officers were called to the restaurant Friday night after getting reports of a woman who refused to leave the restaurant. They spoke with Ms. Martin outside Pizza Milano shortly after the incident occurred and noted that she appeared disheveled, but unhurt. Investigators said she didn’t mention a physical altercation, and went home.

Mr. Yilmaz told police that he asked Ms. Martin to leave because she was bothering customers with “loud and disruptive” behavior, according to the report. Neither he nor other customers at the restaurant mentioned an altercation, either, the report states.

Officers were called several hours later to Mercy Hospital, where Ms. Martin was being treated for a headache following the incident with Mr. Yilmaz. She told police she was diagnosed with a concussion, the report shows, and didn’t remember much about the incident because she had been “very foggy” since then. Investigators said they referred her to a magistrate.

Later Saturday, police said they spoke with Ms. Martin via telephone and arranged for her to meet with detectives again to give a written statement about what happened at the restaurant Friday night, but she never showed up for the appointment. They left multiple voicemail messages for her, and while they waited for her to call back, police said they saw the video posted online.

The cell phone footage was posted to Facebook by Bria Janae, and captures the entire altercation from inside the restaurant.

In the video, Mr. Yilmaz confronts Ms. Martin. “Listen, you gotta go,” he said. He pushed her, and she can be heard saying repeatedly, “Push me again.” She dropped something, and bent over to pick it up. Ms. Martin then attempted to walk by Mr. Yilmaz, who grabbed her arm and pulled her back toward the door, shouting, “I said please!” He appears to headbutt her before pushing her to the ground and slamming her head against the floor repeatedly as he continues to shout, “I said please!” Ms. Martin was silent during the incident.

The video also captured customers’ protests, with kitchen staff running into the dining room to help remove Ms. Martin from the establishment.

Mr. Yilmaz also was called to the police station Saturday afternoon to provide an official account of what happened, the police report states.

He told police again that he was trying to prevent Ms. Martin from bothering customers. *He had a mark on his forehead from the altercation, police said, and he told them he slipped causing him to lunge forward and hit his head as he was attempting to steer Ms. Martin out of the restaurant. Mr. Yilmaz said he could not remember whether he hit his head on the doorway or Ms. Martin’s face.*

*He also told investigators that he grabbed her hair and shook her head to get her attention while trying to stop the altercation, according to the report. Mr. Yilmaz told police he didn’t realize her head was hitting the floor each time.*

Mr. Yilmaz’s bail was set at $5,000, court records show."


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

So they’re going to arrest her too. Chile smh.


----------



## IslandMummy

Wow.


----------



## intellectualuva

Burn it down. Put him out of business. What a crock.  Smh.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Didn’t watch video. 

Pissed angry and feel helpless. 


I agree burn it down.


----------



## momi

Justice for #JadeMartin is trending


Justice for #JadeMartin
YESTERDAY · PUBLIC
#JusticeforJadeMartin and ALL Black Women in Pittsburgh, PA!
On the evening of January 12, 2018, the manager of Pizza Milano (located at 1304 Fifth Avenue in the Uptown section of the Historic Hill District of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania 15219), brutally assaulted a young mother, #JadeMartin, for refusing to leave the pizzeria and bar on his terms. The vicious attack on Jade was captured on video, yet no arrest has been made. The assault and lack of justice are representative of an epidemic of individual, group and state violence against Black women and girls (see sources below).
Stand for Justice, Stand for #JadeMartin. We Demand the Following:
1. Release the name and fire the man who assaulted #JadeMartin!
2. Arrest the violent offender and assure proper and swift legal action!
3. An apology and a financial settlement from the owner of Milano Enterprises, Inc. to #JadeMartin. Semsi Yilmaz, the owner of Milano Enterprises, hires unprofessional employees with violent tendencies that display criminal behavior, and this is unacceptable!
4. BOYCOTT Pizza Milanos until and unless we secure #JusticeforJadeMartin and SUPPORT ZBest BBQ Ribs, a great, African American owned establishment, right across the street.
5. We call upon all institutional, corporate and communal partners to stand up for justice for #JadeMartin.
6. Establish a Coalition for the Safety & Security of Black Women and Girls. This should be inclusive of the City, County, State, Pittsburgh Black Elected Officials, and community partners established and led by Black women such as New Voices Pittsburgh, Gwen's Girls, African American Women for Political Change, Pan Hellenic Sororities, and most importantly, the survivors and families of victims.
#JusticeforJadeMartin!

We REJECT the following ideas and notions:
· We reject the idea that the manager's behavior was, in any way, shape or form, Jade Martin's fault. He had no right to put his hands on her. Indeed, we assert that it was Jade Martin who was tolerant, as she repeatedly warned the manager not to push her again. We do not blame the victim.
· We reject the idea from the Zone 2 police chief, stating that an immediate arrest cannot be made because this was not an act of domestic violence. If this is the law, then the law is unjust, especially upon seeing Jade Martin being assaulted on camera.
· We reject patrons, especially any men, who sat around and watched, laughed at and did nothing to help protect Jade Martin. Jade could have been killed by having her head butted and/or bashed against the floor. Stand up and protect Black women and girls.
Just a few things to remember. This is an epidemic. This is an emergency.
#BlackWomenAndGirls #SayHerName
· In January 2016, Ja-nese Talton-Jackson, State Representative, Ed Gainey's sister, was killed for saying "No" and rejecting the advances of a man in a Homewood bar. Charles McKinney was sentenced to 20-40 years after pleading guilty to second degree homicide. #SayHerName.
· In August 2017, Nicole Dailey, a young mother of a seven month old baby, was murdered. Many suspect a particular individual with whom she had previous violent altercations was the perpetrator. To date, there has been no arrest and no one held accountable for her murder. #SayHerName.
· In December 2017, three generations of Black women and girls were killed while sleeping in their Homewood home, in a fire set by a man, Martell Smith, who got into an argument with another man in a Penn Hills bar. They were 58-year-old Sandra Carter Douglas, 21-year-old Shamira Staten and 4-year-old Chy’enne Manning. #SayHerName


----------



## Chromia

I'm glad that he was charged with assault but I wish his bail was set higher. Only $5,000?

Sorry that she'll be arrested.


----------



## FelaShrine

Sweetg said:


> This Italian guy at my work & I had a disagreement over. Commercial & this guy threatened to smash my head with a bottle -this was over the phone . I lost it! I reported the incident & he got suspended... POS. We must stand up!
> !



over a commercial? the hell made him think he could speak to you like that? Glad you reported him.


----------



## Christina Dior

The black man slander is slightly over board as usual because there were black woman at the restaurant laughing and eating as well. I’m sure the video of the young black woman who was in a room full of BOTH young black men and BLACK women, who was beaten by both genders and told to strip naked over a gram of weed will make it here eventually from the shaderoom. It’s a lot going on with both genders.


----------



## Gin&Tonic

Men are to be protectors. You know how I know our men suck? That Arab man beat that black woman and turned his back on the black men in the room. He never looked back. He knew those chumps would not come to help her from behind him.



Christina Dior said:


> The black man slander is slightly over board as usual because there were black woman at the restaurant laughing and eating as well. I’m sure the video of the young black woman who was in a room full of BOTH young black men and BLACK women, who was beaten by both genders and told to strip naked over a gram of weed will make it here eventually from the shaderoom. It’s a lot going on with both genders.


----------



## sharifeh

thats gross and sickening
hes not human
the recorder is also not human 
im somewhat curious where is he from, his name doesnt seem arab at all, seems kinda turkish


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

TCatt86 said:


> I'm more angry at the negro that recorded this instead of assisting her.


I hate that he did not come to help but glad he recorded it because that man did not have to do that to a woman. You know police would just arrest the woman without the video but now hopefully the man would be arrested. He should.

On another note, I never understood why people would saw "I wish you would hit me" or similar statements. I'm not daring any crazy person to do anything to me.


----------



## yaya24

Harina said:


> I am most definitely not watching this but I wonder if there will be any public outrage like for the little boy in the monkey sweatshirt or financial support from someone like P Diddy. .


This or the interesting looking white kid with the racist family that was allegedly bullied.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

sharifeh said:


> thats gross and sickening
> hes not human
> the recorder is also not human
> im somewhat curious where is he from, his name doesnt seem arab at all, seems kinda turkish


It is Turkish..


----------



## RossBoss

So this happened in the Hill district. That's a historically Black neighborhood that this nasty oily POS ME man felt totally comfortable doing this in so that says ALOT about the community there. 

I don't see this getting far though for 2 reasons: 1. The woman was drunk, didn't leave when she was told and dared the man to push her. This is why I don't like drunk people because their intoxication makes them combative. But this isn't going to do her any favors despite the savagery of his attack. 

2. These altercations in Black neighborhoods happen all the time going back to the 70s/80s when immigrants began taking over the businesses in Black neighborhoods so nothing will change and that pizza place, even if it closes, will just be reopened by another "minority" and the community will patronize and it will be back to business as usual.


----------



## RossBoss

Another thing that I got from the video is that I felt he was even more angry that a WOMAN did not obey him. He most likely comes from a culture where this is a no-no. The way he was asking in an angry voice why she wasn't listening to him seemed to stem from her being a woman.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

RossBoss said:


> *Another thing that I got from the video is that I felt he was even more angry that a WOMAN did not obey him. *He most likely comes from a culture where this is a no-no. The way he was asking in an angry voice why she wasn't listening to him seemed to stem from her being a woman.


I thought this too. I think that was what helped set him off into such violence. He likely would not have attacked a man that way.


----------



## RossBoss

Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold said:


> I thought this too. I think that was what helped set him off into such violence. He likely would not have attacked a man that way.



I think it was a combination of sex, race and plain ole frustration at the woman not leaving when she was told. I swear, some black folks are attracted to these place like flies to shy*t. This mideast guy is telling her to leave his establishment several times and she is challenging him...like wtf? I don't like to be someplace where I'm not wanted, ESPECIALLY these nasty carryouts that alot of black folks like.  I wonder if she acts like this when she is sober. Lucky for her, the law might take her side because of she slamming of her head on the ground. This could have all been avoided if they would stay away from these businesses. I'm just so over these types of incidents.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold

RossBoss said:


> I think it was a combination of sex, race and plain ole frustration at the woman not leaving when she was told. I swear, some black folks are attracted to these place like flies to shy*t. This mideast guy is telling her to leave his establishment several times and she is challenging him...like wtf? I don't like to be someplace where I'm not wanted, ESPECIALLY these nasty carryouts that alot of black folks like.  I wonder if she acts like this when she is sober. Lucky for her, the law might take her side because of she slamming of her head on the ground. This could have all been avoided if they would stay away from these businesses. I'm just so over these types of incidents.


They like them because they're local, cheap, and sell tasty food.

The only pizza I like around here is from a hood Afghan place ( it's extra greasy lol and has exactly the taste i like) but my husband is weird about patronizing these places because he's Afghan too and there's a weird dynamic when he buys food from them. They can be very rude.
One time we ordered Chinese from a place where an Afghan worked and there was a large  bone in his rice. Another time he got Afghan food  from a place that sells pizza and kebabs and stuff and a piece of metal sponge was in his food... In both cases he was acquainted with the people who worked there.
Impossible to  to say if these things were intentional but it made me paranoid. In his country a woman put crushed glass in his family's food because he didn't want to marry her.


----------



## RossBoss

Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold said:


> They like them because they're local, cheap, and sell tasty food.
> 
> The only pizza I like around here is from a hood Afghan place ( it's extra greasy lol and has exactly the taste i like) but my husband is weird about patronizing these places because he's Afghan too and there's a weird dynamic when he buys food from them. They can be very rude.
> One time we ordered Chinese from a place where an Afghan worked and there was a large  bone in his rice. Another time he got Afghan food  from a place that sells pizza and kebabs and stuff and a piece of metal sponge was in his food... In both cases he was acquainted with the people who worked there.
> Impossible to  to say if these things were intentional but it made me paranoid. In his country a woman put crushed glass in his family's food because he didn't want to marry her.



Wow, that is weird. 

I guess I'm old fashioned. I just never felt comfortable eating from these asian, arab places. I think it's because I didn't grow up with them, the only people who cooked my food were blacks and some whites. So it still seems odd to me that I would have to turn to an asian to get my soul food fix(we have a lot of soul food joints owned by asians), like wth? that's not normal,lol. I admit I am a bit prejudiced against arab/middle east people because I have no experience whatsoever with their culture so I'm hesitant to trust them with cooking my food so I guess for me it's a personal issue.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

RossBoss said:


> I think it was a combination of sex, race and plain ole frustration at the woman not leaving when she was told. I swear, some black folks are attracted to these place like flies to shy*t. This mideast guy is telling her to leave his establishment several times and she is challenging him...like wtf? I don't like to be someplace where I'm not wanted.


The story is that she wanted to use the restroom.  If I really had to pee and it was a long way to another bathroom I probably wouldn’t be quick to leave either.

All public restrooms are not created equal and I imagine the restaurant bathroom was probably a better alternative than the one at a bar.

All said and done dude didn’t have no business putting his hands on that woman for any reason.   If he wanted her off the premises that’s what cops are for.


----------



## WhereItsAt

I’m positive I don’t have the temperament to watch this. I’ll just go off of what y’all were saying and know that we are seen as trash and we, as black women, only have each other as protection. Just reading the comments in here hurt my feelings and brings tears to our eyes.. I don’t get why we are so mistreated for nothing.. And why do some of our men seem to think it’s funny and that we aren’t worth protecting?

As for Mr. Sand Man, I want his head beat into the floor the same way he did hers. He needs the book thrown at him. He wasn’t trying to restrain her. He went well beyond that.


----------



## IslandMummy

Crackers Phinn said:


> The story is that she wanted to use the restroom.  If I really had to pee and it was a long way to another bathroom I probably wouldn’t be quick to leave either.
> 
> All public restrooms are not created equal and I imagine the restaurant bathroom was probably a better alternative than the one at a bar.
> 
> All said and done dude didn’t have no business putting his hands on that woman for any reason.   If he wanted her off the premises that’s what cops are for.


All of this over using the restroom ? I hope this bastard rots.


----------



## RossBoss

This sort of reminds me of this incident, but the restaurant is a Black guy and his name is DONALD CRUMP, LOL:


----------



## Ayesha81

TCatt86 said:


> I'm more angry at the negro that recorded this instead of assisting her.



 Our men do not like us.


----------



## Southernbella.




----------



## IslandMummy

Wait, so she PAID for the soda and he still proceeded to go full MMA on her? I hope someone finds his funky arse and knocks his head in the concrete.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Horrible.


----------



## mzpurp

IslandMummy said:


> Wait, so she PAID for the soda and he still proceeded to go full MMA on her? *I hope someone finds his funky arse and knocks his head in the concrete*.



I'm really surprised this hasn't happened yet, smh!


----------



## Stormy

I started not to watch the video because I didn't want to get sad. The only reason I did was because of the comment that some might see it as him restraining her. Well, what he did was way too harsh and totally uncalled for. If she was being unruly all he had to do is escort her out with the help of the others just as he did "after" he finished bashing her head against that floor. Disgusting! Glad he was arrested, glad the Mayor responded, glad the boycott started and I sincerely hope something more gets done. Like putting a screeching halt to this BS.


----------



## Stormy

"Ms. Martin will be arrested via summons, the report states, and charged with defiant trespass and disorderly conduct." Damn

Meanwhile he only has $5000 bail. I wonder what hers will be.


----------



## Stormy

RossBoss said:


> I think it was a combination of sex, race and plain ole frustration at the woman not leaving when she was told. I swear, some black folks are attracted to these place like flies to shy*t. This mideast guy is telling her to leave his establishment several times and she is challenging him...like wtf? I don't like to be someplace where I'm not wanted, ESPECIALLY these nasty carryouts that alot of black folks like.  I wonder if she acts like this when she is sober. Lucky for her, the law might take her side because of she slamming of her head on the ground. This could have all been avoided if they would stay away from these businesses. I'm just so over these types of incidents.



I don't get it either.


----------



## larry3344

sad all around. I don't know in what world a trespass of property equates this kind of violence.

Had this been any other race...well you know the rest. Sad state of affairs that people sat there and watch and did not make any attempt to stop it.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

Crackers Phinn said:


> The story is that she wanted to use the restroom.  If I really had to pee and it was a long way to another bathroom I probably wouldn’t be quick to leave either.
> 
> All public restrooms are not created equal and I imagine the restaurant bathroom was probably a better alternative than the one at a bar.
> 
> All said and done dude didn’t have no business putting his hands on that woman for any reason.   If he wanted her off the premises that’s what cops are for.


This is going to sound racist AF but the last public restroom you want to use is one owned by people from that part of the world.


----------



## momi

I haven't quite gathered all of my thoughts around these types of instances but I truly believe they are more about "class" than "race". 

 I'll leave it at that for now until I have my facts together.


----------



## larry3344

momi said:


> I haven't quite gathered all of my thoughts around these types of instances but I truly believe they are more about "class" than "race".
> 
> I'll leave it at that for now until I have my facts together.



Don't believe the hype...there is no distinction made when it comes to black people.


----------



## PJaye

momi said:


> I haven't quite gathered all of my thoughts around these types of instances but I truly believe they are more about "class" than "race".
> 
> I'll leave it at that for now until I have my facts together.



Issues of class are issues of race, and vice versa.  To believe otherwise would be naive, at best (and at worst, purposefully delusional).


----------



## momi

larry3344 said:


> Don't believe the hype...there is no distinction made when it comes to black people.



What hype?  My theory is from personal observation but like I said I haven't flushed it all out yet.


----------



## momi

PJaye said:


> Issues of class are issues of race, and vice versa.  To believe otherwise would be naive, at best (and at worst, purposefully delusional).



I'd be first to agree if I hadn't witnessed these scenarios first-hand.  I'm not asking for a co-signer.  Thankfully we are all entitled to our own opinions.


----------



## larry3344

@momi of course...gentle disagreement.


----------



## PeaceLover

http://triblive.com/local/allegheny...-pizza-milano-assault-killed-in-weekend-crash

The man who laughed and recorded the BW being beaten died this weekend.


----------



## RossBoss

Good, the world is better off without him.


----------



## jeanghrey

PeaceLover said:


> http://triblive.com/local/allegheny...-pizza-milano-assault-killed-in-weekend-crash
> 
> The man who laughed and recorded the BW being beaten died this weekend.



Gawd don’t like ugly


----------



## RossBoss

jeanghrey said:


> Gawd don’t like ugly



Nah, nothing to do with some invisible man in the sky otherwise the Arab man who beat the woman would be dead because he did far worse than this guy. Evil/unproductive/worthless people tend to live long lives so it's just a lucky break when they end up being taken out of existence...especially at a young age.


----------



## cocosweet




----------



## intellectualuva

Yikes at the update. Wow.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

I hope the woman wins her lawsuit.


----------



## nysister

PeaceLover said:


> http://triblive.com/local/allegheny...-pizza-milano-assault-killed-in-weekend-crash
> 
> The man who laughed and recorded the BW being beaten died this weekend.



Interesting. One down... Hopefully the evil white hearted creature who beat her, will receive his just desserts. He is more deserving of finality than this sick creature. To beat a woman...ugh.


----------



## PretteePlease

jeanghrey said:


> Gawd don’t like ugly


 then how is the woman beater still alive


----------



## Crackers Phinn

*Man found not guilty in pizza shop assault*
Updated: Aug 15, 2018 - 11:16 PM

*PITTSBURGH* - A former Pittsburgh pizza shop manager has been found not guilty of assaulting a woman inside his restaurant.

Video of the altercation involving Mahmut Yilmaz and a woman went viral and sparked protests against Pizza Milano in Uptown.

A jury of 10 women and two men, none African-American, returned the verdict Wednesday afternoon after requesting to see surveillance and cellphone video, as well as Martin's medical records.

“It's hard to describe how disappointed we are with the verdict," said Martin's attorney, George Kontos. "I think anyone who saw the video and viewed it fairly could only describe what happened to Jade as a brutal attack.

"Our intention now is to continue to fight for her. If anything, as a result of this verdict, our resolve is even stronger to pursue justice on her behalf."

Yilmaz's attorney said the video didn't show the entire encounter.

A jury of 10 women and two men, none African-American, returned the verdict Wednesday afternoon after requesting to see surveillance and cellphone video, as well as Martin's medical records.

“It's hard to describe how disappointed we are with the verdict," said Martin's attorney, George Kontos. "I think anyone who saw the video and viewed it fairly could only describe what happened to Jade as a brutal attack.

"Our intention now is to continue to fight for her. If anything, as a result of this verdict, our resolve is even stronger to pursue justice on her behalf."

Yilmaz's attorney said the video didn't show the entire encounter.


----------



## Brownie

^^^Sickening, but justice happens in different ways sometimes


----------



## gimbap

The video doesn’t show the entire encounter? What on earth could she have done to justify her being beat down and head butted?


----------



## Reinventing21

Why did they allow a completely non Black jury?


----------



## dancinstallion

Reinventing21 said:


> Why did they allow a completely non Black jury?



I know it is purple font but Frfr 
 black folks dont show up for jury duty.  I have been a juror 3x.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Reinventing21 said:


> Why did they allow a completely non Black jury?



Either no blacks were in the jury pool or her lawyer/the prosecutor didn't do a good job of challenging who his lawyer exempted during voir dire. The two sides are supposed to agree on the jurors and alternates and I am willing to bet that his lawyer excluded persons who might be sympathetic to the black woman (i.e. other black people).


----------



## Reinventing21

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Either no blacks were in the jury pool or her lawyer/the prosecutor didn't do a good job of challenging who his lawyer exempted during voir dire. The two sides are supposed to agree on the jurors and alternates and *I am willing to bet that his lawyer excluded persons who might be sympathetic to the black woman (i.e. other black people).[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly!   That's why I wrote my question in purple font lol


----------



## Poohbear

gimbap said:


> The video doesn’t show the entire encounter? What on earth could she have done to justify her being beat down and head butted?


 @gimbap -


----------

